
JP Morgan: Apple's iPad 2 could cause 'bubble burst' for rival tablets  - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/03/09/jp_morgan_apples_ipad_2_could_cause_bubble_burst_for_rival_tablets.html
======
allwein
If the iPad competition really overproduces as much as this report expects
them to, then there's going to be some massively discounted Android tablets
come Christmas-time. Even I'd pick up a $99 Xoom.

~~~
jlv
Do you really think that Android tablet makers can continuously produce at
that price point though?

Let's be honest here: as many benefits as the android -> hardware developer
model has, there are some glaring weaknesses.

~~~
gte910h
No, they can't, but that doesn't mean the cheap end of year push that will
happen due to oversupply couldn't change the developer landscape

